# Kingdom hearts vs. Bleach



## Captain Smoker (Jul 19, 2009)

This has probably been done but I didnt see it in the search function. I was wondering, who would win in an all out war between this bloodlusted verses with 1 month prep?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 19, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts, easily in all honesty.

Like, two decent Gummi Ships solo.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 19, 2009)

^What? What are the feats? I never really paid attention to gummi ship feats.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts fucking rapes. Sora, Riku, Organization 13, Genie, Jafar, Hades... The list could go on.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2009)

Sora gets cut in half as does the lame imitation Jafar and all the other good characters Kingdom Hearts destroyed by having them in their terrible, terrible games.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 19, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Sora gets cut in half as does the lame imitation Jafar and all the other good characters Kingdom Hearts destroyed by having them in their terrible, terrible games.



I can do that too, watch. 

Ichigo gets cut in half as does the rest of the lame imitation Yu Yu Hakushoverse and all the other shounen archetypes Bleach destroyed by having them in their terrible, terrible manga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2009)

The Anti-Existence A.K.A he who hates Kingdom Hearts with a vengance

On a more serious note Time-stop + face stab to the face = everyone dead.

yeah that last sentence was very redundant.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts easily wins this match. Reality warpers, Stop spell, Reflect spell, Org. XIII, etc. will crush Bleach.



The Anti-Existence said:


> Sora gets cut in half as does the lame imitation Jafar and all the other good characters Kingdom Hearts destroyed by having them in their terrible, terrible games.



Oh look, hypocritical whining. I love how you cry so much whenever someone insults the series or character you like, but then you'll turn around and do the same thing to other series.

Cry me a river, Anti.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 19, 2009)

Limit it to combatants only, and no final form Xemnas or Summons, and Bleach might stand a chance


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2009)

Sora solo's, this has been done to death.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Unless this is a battle of the musicals, Hades, a God of Death wonders what the hell is stoping him from willing shinigamis hollows and whatnot out of existance


----------



## Elite Ace (Jul 19, 2009)

Jafar solo's


----------



## Fawful (Jul 19, 2009)

Sora solos
Riku Solos
Xemnas solos.

Bleach has no chance.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 19, 2009)

How the FUCk does Sora or Riku solo? Sora cant time stop the whole verse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Sora politely asks Genie to teleport everyone to Hell.

Or kills them all one by one


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> How the FUCk does Sora or Riku solo? Sora cant time stop the whole verse.



Says who?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Sora has a lot more than time stop, has anyone got a clip of Sora using stopga? I never played the first game.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Stopga is just a wider longer Stop.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you reckon it can affect the entire Bleachverse?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Not really. Not satisfactorly at leas.t But it can stop several scores at a time and he can spam it


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay, Kingdom Hearts still has hundreds of factors in their favor though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

With the Heartless Armada? Hundreds of Thousands


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 19, 2009)

haha oh dear, KH rapes, if not from the spaceships, then through characters like Genie who can just blink them out of existance, and then you forgot to limit Sora, who spams Time Stop and Reflect.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats just the start of it. :ho


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 19, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Thats just the start of it. :ho



I know what's Bleach going to do when someone like say Luxord turns them all into playing cards


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Xemnas, Hades... Yeah.


----------



## On and On (Jul 19, 2009)

Sin Harvest :ho

KH rape with ease.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that Claire Redfield in your sig?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

KH wins this fight with ease.

"Genie I wish everyone from Bleach was a chicken" .


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Genie cannot blink or wish someone out of exitence. Watch Alladin again please. Genie cannot kill, or force someones will.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Genie cannot blink or wish someone out of exitence. Watch Alladin again please. Genie cannot kill, or force someones will.





Platinum said:


> KH wins this fight with ease.
> 
> "*Genie I wish everyone from Bleach was a chicken*" .



Or are you referring to another post?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Genie cannot blink or wish someone out of exitence. Watch Alladin again please. Genie cannot kill, or force someones will.



I'm sorry Omega Level but is turning people into chickens killing them or wishing them out of existence?

He turned abu into an Elephant so why can't he turn everyone in the Bleachverse into chickens ?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

I was reffering to the posts that says Genie blinks them out of existence or kills them.
But yeh Genie can tun them into animals.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah okay

10char


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I was reffering to the posts that says Genie blinks them out of existence or kills them.
> But yeh Genie can tun them into animals.



Oh okay then, it just looked like you were addressing my post.

So Genie turns everyone into chickens and that's that right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

make it thumbless donald duck with a keyblade and then you've got a fight





EDIT: NVM, he can drive gummy ships and tun people into animals


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Oh okay then, it just looked like you were addressing my post.
> 
> So Genie turns everyone into chickens and that's that right?



Yup that's that 
I really want to play Kingdom hearts on my PS3, I can't wait till it gets hacked


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Addressing Genie, he cannot directly kill, and that is only while he is bound to the Lamp. But he can indeed kill using indirect methods. Jafar proved this numerous times in Return of Jafar.

Also, I recall in the game Aladdin wishing for Genie to erase the Heartless that were attacking Jasmine, and he did it.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2009)

Hades buttfucks everyone in the Bleach verse


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Addressing Genie, he cannot directly kill, and that is only while he is bound to the Lamp. But he can indeed kill using indirect methods. Jafar proved this numerous times in Return of Jafar.
> 
> Also, I recall in the game Aladdin wishing for Genie to erase the Heartless that were attacking Jasmine, and he did it.



How..please explain.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> How..please explain.



In Return of Jafar, Jafar was going to indirectly kill Abis Mal by teleporting him to the bottom of the sea and letting him drown. At the end of the movie, he was going to kill Aladdin and friends by creating a lava pit and letting them sink into it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> In Return of Jafar, Jafar was going to indirectly kill Abis Mal by teleporting him to the bottom of the sea and letting him drown. At the end of the movie, he was going to kill Aladdin and friends by creating a lava pit and letting them sink into it.



Oh!! How could he indirectly kill bleach characters?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Oh!! How could he indirectly kill bleach characters?



Qutie a lot of ways.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Oh!! How could he indirectly kill bleach characters?



Transport them onto a rocket heading for the sun?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Transport them onto a rocket heading for the sun?



Is this said rocket already out of the earths atmosphere?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Oh!! How could he indirectly kill bleach characters?



Using the same methods he did in the movie would work just fine. Teleporting them into a river of lava or to the bottom of the sea would do just fine.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Using the same methods he did in the movie would work just fine. Teleporting them into a river of lava or to the bottom of the sea would do just fine.



Bleach characters can fly and easily escape both situations.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Bleach characters can fly and easily escape both situations.



Not when they are chickens .


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

They are not going to survive survive being thrown into a river of lava, and Jafar can magically bind them so that they can't escape.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> *They are not going to survive survive being thrown into a river of lava*, and Jafar can magically bind them so that they can't escape.



He can't do that, it's 'direct' killing. So what if Jafar blinds them, the way to go is up.

He is also bound by 3 laws; He can't kill anyone, he can't make people fall in love and he can't revive the dead.

Also is Genie from KH pre released or post released. If he is free then he is not as strong as you claim.



> After getting his freedom, his powers were severely reduced to a mere fraction of what it used to be, as shown when he failed to lift the palace he had lifted before with ease (he explains that his "phenomenal cosmic powers" were now only "semi-phenomenal nearly-cosmic powers", and Jafar defeated him with almost no effort during the "You're Only Second Rate" musical number as well as deflecting all of his magical attacks). However, he still had an unlimited amount of magical knowledge, and all his shapeshifting abilities. He also had high magic power, but was unable to undo any magic, a weakness with disastrous consequences;


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

If he binds them, then they won't be able to move, so they aren't flying. In other words, bind them and change the ground into lava. Or even better, knock them out first.

I know very well what the rules of the Genie are, so thank you for posting useless information.

Also, whether it's post-release or pre-release for Genie doesn't matter, as Jafar is still here and Genie is still powerful enough to deal with the Bleachverse.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> If he binds them, then they won't be able to move, so they aren't flying. In other words, bind them and change the ground into lava. Or even better, knock them out first.
> 
> I know very well what the rules of the Genie are, so thank you for posting useless information.
> 
> Also, whether it's post-release or pre-release for Genie doesn't matter, as Jafar is still here and Genie is still powerful enough to deal with the Bleachverse.



I thought you said blinds. And that is a no limits fallacy. Bleach characters could break out of the bind.

Post-Release Genie is incredibly weak. INCREDIBLY. Urahara being smarter than all KH characters, somehow gets in possesion of Jafar's lamp and uses it to wish the KH verse on a crumbling floating island on the event horizon.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I thought you said blinds. And that is a no limits fallacy. Bleach characters could break out of the bind.
> 
> Post-Release Genie is incredibly weak. INCREDIBLY. Urahara being smarter than all KH characters, somehow gets in possesion of Jafar's lamp and uses it to wish the KH verse on a crumbling floating island on the event horizon.



Sure he is .

Where did you get that quote anyway. I've played all the KH games and i don't remember that ever being said. Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I thought you said blinds. And that is a no limits fallacy. Bleach characters could break out of the bind.
> 
> Post-Release Genie is incredibly weak. INCREDIBLY. Urahara being smarter than all KH characters, somehow gets in possesion of Jafar's lamp and uses it to wish the KH verse on a crumbling floating island on the event horizon.



heh Urahara smarter than all KH characters?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I thought you said blinds. And that is a no limits fallacy. Bleach characters could break out of the bind.





No, it isn't a no limits fallacy. There is nothing to suggest that the Bleach characters can break free from the binding spell of a reality warping genie. You don't have a shred of evidence.



> Post-Release Genie is incredibly weak. INCREDIBLY.



Post-release Genie is an immortal reality warper, so you're still wrong.



> Urahara being smarter than all KH characters, somehow gets in possesion of Jafar's lamp and uses it to wish the KH verse on a crumbling floating island on the event horizon.



What the hell makes you think the Bleachverse will know that the Lamp is Jafar's weakness? And you already admitted that Bleach loses the match because Genie can turn them into animals. And by your logic, since the KHverse already has the lamp, all they have to do is wish Jafar to win them the match.

Thank you for the crappy fanfiction, but I'll pass.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

> After getting his freedom, his powers were severely reduced to a mere fraction of what it used to be, as shown when he failed to lift the palace he had lifted before with ease (*he explains that his "phenomenal cosmic powers" were now only "semi-phenomenal nearly-cosmic powers*",



Said by Genie himself.

Bleach character cast kido and Genie is unable to do it. Kido=Magic


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

No shit.

Anyone who watched Return of Jafar knows Genie's power was greatly reduced after being free. Yet he is still powerful enough to transform Bleach characters to stone.

Your attempts are pitiful.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> No shit.
> 
> Anyone who watched Return of Jafar knows Genie's power was greatly reduced after being free. Yet he is still powerful enough to transform Bleach characters to stone.
> 
> Your attempts are pitiful.



Has he transformed somebody after he got depowered? Kido Corps take him out


----------



## Fawful (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Has he transformed somebody after he got depowered? Kido Corps take him out



Before or after Org XIII kill them?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Has he transformed somebody after he got depowered? Kido Corps take him out



In the cartoon series, yes. And even by power scaling he can, as Jafar was transforming people as a sorcerer and free Genie is still more powerful than him.

Let me get this straight? Are you taking back your claim that Bleach would lose now?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

> Post-Release Genie is incredibly weak. INCREDIBLY.



 

Post-release Genie's powers are consistently describe as "nearly cosmic" and are more than enough to shit on nearly any Bleach character.

The Kido Corps? More like the Fodder Corps. Amirite?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

It's good to know I can always count on Ono for common sense.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It's good to know I can always count on Ono for common sense.



When the going gets tough call on your dupe account eh 

In all seriousness KH wins but post-relesed Genie can be dealt with


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> When the going gets tough call on your dupe account eh
> 
> In all seriousness KH wins but post-relesed Genie can be dealt with



Sorry but Bleach can't deal with "nearly cosmic" beings.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> When the going gets tough call on your dupe account eh
> 
> In all seriousness KH wins but post-relesed Genie can be dealt with



Ono and I share many similarities, but we certainly are different people. We just have respect for one another because we hold ourselves at a higher standard than other people. Also, you never gave me a tough time. In fact, dealing with you has been extremely easy.

And you have failed to prove that Genie would be dealt with. But I accept your concession.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

> When the going gets tough call on your dupe account eh



Ah, the old "baselessly accuse people that are against you of being dupes" trick. Seen it a million times.



> In all seriousness KH wins but post-relesed Genie can be dealt with



If by "post-relesed Genie can be dealt with" you mean "post-release Genie solos the entire verse with obscene ease" then yes.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Ah, the old "baselessly accuse people that are against you of being dupes" trick. Seen it a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> If by "post-relesed Genie can be dealt with" you mean "post-release Genie solos the entire verse with obscene ease" then yes.



Yeh the guy who gets smacked around by humans and can't lift a palace would solo Bleach


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah the guy with nearly cosmic powers who only gets smacked around because of plot demands, otherwise he would solve every problem instantly.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeah the guy with nearly cosmic powers who only gets smacked around because of plot demands, otherwise he would solve every problem instantly.



Plot  
Say I write a story and the most powerful character can't perform certain acts because I the writer and creator said so...it's plots fault? 

Genie even existing is plot

And nigh cosmic can't even lift a palace...he's the bottom of the barrol of nigh cosmic then


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh the guy who gets smacked around by humans and can't lift a palace would solo Bleach



Since when could Bleach characters lift a palace? And what humans smak him around exactly? Your "logic" always amuses me.



> Say I write a story and the most powerful character can perform certain acts because I the writer and creator said so...it's plots fault



Oh that's right, you don't understand the meaning of PIS.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

> Say I write a story and the most powerful character can't perform certain acts because I the writer and creator said so...it's plots fault?



If there's no other reason he shouldn't be able to it's either plot or the writer is a fucking moron. Even after being freed he was able to access levels of power that utterly shit on Bleach.

Things like getting knocked around by normal humans or being incapable of lifting a palace, even when he is obviously capable of it, is plot. Otherwise there would be no story.

Alladin: That scoundrel stole the MacGuffin! Time for an adventure!
Genie: No need. *teleports the MacGuffin into Alladin's hand*

Just because you don't like the plot explanation doesn't mean it isn't a valid reason for things that could and should happen not happening.

You've got no ground to stand on.



> And nigh cosmic can't even lift a palace...he's the bottom of the barrol of nigh cosmic then



And yet still far above any Bleach character.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Since when could Bleach characters lift a palace? And what humans smak him around exactly? Your "logic" always amuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's right, you don't understand the meaning of PIS.



PIS only works for characters with previosly set powerlevels. 

If I create an omnipotent who has to obey certain rule's or else he will be defeated, but said omnipotent breaks the laws and loses, is it PIS? How can the writer/creator be stupid when writing his own story.



Onomatopoeia said:


> If there's no other reason he shouldn't be able to it's either plot or the writer is a fucking moron. Even after being freed he was able to access levels of power that utterly shit on Bleach.
> 
> Things like getting knocked around by normal humans or being incapable of lifting a palace, even when he is obvuiously capable of it, is oplot. Otherwise there would be no story.
> 
> ...



Genie cannot lift a palace because he lost almost all his power when he was set free. Genie cannot lift a PALACE. It is not PIS it is fact


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

> Genie cannot lift a palace because he lost almost all his power when he was set free. Genie cannot lift a PALACE. It is not PIS it is fact



No, it's definitely PIS. And even if he did lose almost all of his power when he was freed he still>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bleachverse.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No, it's definitely PIS. And even if he did lose almost all of his power when he was freed he still>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bleachverse.



Genie himself said he lost his power. Genie himself said he cannot lift the palace. If you lose your power and are not able to do something you once were before it is not PIS. 
Pre-Release Genie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bleachverse
Post-Release Genie can be dealt with, getting slapped around by normal humans and all


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

> Genie himself said he lost his power.


And the power he still had>Bleachverse




> Genie himself said he cannot lift the palace. If you lose your power and are not able to do something you once were before it is not PIS.



Except he clearly is capable of doing it and PLOT demanded that he be unable to. Whether he said he was incpable of it or not the fact that he should be able to do it and was unable to is a fact of PIS, or Plot Induced Stupidity.



> Post-Release Genie can be dealt with


If by "post-release Genie can be dealt with" you mean "post-release Genie solos the entire verse with obscene ease" then yes.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> And the power he still had>Bleachverse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plot demanded Genie to be a character...damn plot
Plot demanded Genie to have god like powers...thats PIS because he is an idiot....see what I did there 

Post-Release genie cannot undo magic, even by weaklings. Kido=Magic. Kido corps take care of post-released/KH2 genie


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I completely agree with you Ono. Obviously I, Omega Level, have nothing to back up my arguments and am just arguing because I can't bear to see Bleach lose. You are sexy and OMGtastic and awesome and smart and above all, witty and original. I, Omega Level, wish I could be like you, Onomatopoeia.



Why thank you, Omega Level.



> kido=magic



Not it doesn't Not even under equivalence.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Why thank you, Omega Level.
> 
> 
> 
> Not it doesn't Not even under equivalence.



I never said Bleach wins. I said Bleach loses. But they can handle Genie.
Kido=Magic spells invoke Kido, Kido basically is Bleach's version of Magic


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

Please, please. Your incessant praise of my greatness is embarassing me.

Back on topic. Is there anyone who can present any evidence that Bleach can win?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Please, please. Your incessant praise of my greatness is embarassing me.
> 
> Back on topic. Is there anyone who can present any evidence that Bleach can win?



No one. Bleach loses. But they handle Genie. 
It's also funny Narcisuss/Onomatopoea that you have to result to sarcasm, I accept your concession.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

You raise an excellent point, Omega Level. Genie isn't the only genie in Kingdom Hearts is he?

Jafar is the man of the hour.

Wish 1: I wish everyone in the Bleachverse were teleported into the heart of a volcano.
Wish 2: I wish an H bomb would be detonated inside that very same volcano.
Wish 3: I wish for naked dancing girls(or guys if you're into that sort of thing)!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 19, 2009)

lol at Omega Level saying that Genie couldn't solo Bleachverse. 

"Genie I wish the entire Bleachverse were chickens!"
"Done"
"Genie I wish all the chickens were on Pluto"
"Done"

GG Bleach, chickens can't breathe in space.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> lol at Omega Level saying that Genie couldn't solo Bleachverse.
> 
> "Genie I wish the entire Bleachverse were chickens!"
> "Done"
> ...



I said post-release Genie couldn not Pre-release...read my previous posts before you make idiotic comments..kay?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

Why yes, now that you mention it, I do believe Hades is, in fact, a god.
Another person who can solo Bleach. Fancy that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2009)

Aside from genie wishing them a horrible death, there's also the gummi ship armada that'll bomb tehm from orbit, Maleficent, Organization XIII, Ansem and of course MICKEY MOUSE, who by power scaling is the 2nd/3rd strongest character in the series.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Except that free Genie is capable of killing. And, as I pointed out, you have utterly failed to prove how Bleach would deal with Genie.

I accept your concession, Omega.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Aside from genie wishing them a horrible death, there's also the gummi ship armada that'll bomb tehm from orbit, Maleficent, Organization XIII, Ansem and of course MICKEY MOUSE, who by power scaling is the 2nd/3rd strongest character in the series.



Genie can't kill when because he is bound by the 3 laws.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Except that free Genie is capable of killing. And, as I pointed out, you have utterly failed to prove how Bleach would deal with Genie.
> 
> I accept your concession, Omega.



I already said the Kido corps will use Kido on Genie.
Post-released Genie cannot reverse ANY magic, stated by himself. Kido=Magic.
I accept your concession Narcissus/Onomatopoea


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 19, 2009)

Does Chernabog have any good feats? Also, how's he do with powerscaling?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I already said the Kido corps will use Kido on Genie.
> Post-released Genie cannot reverse ANY magic, stated by himself. Kido=Magic.
> I accept your concession Narcissus/Onomatopoea



What's stopping Genie from dropping thousands upon thousands of lightning bolts from the sky before they can even do that? 


And what spells has Kido corps shown to seal someone who's nearly cosmic?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> What's stopping Genie from dropping thousands upon thousands of lightning bolts from the sky before they can even do that?
> 
> 
> And what spells has Kido corps shown to seal someone who's nearly cosmic?



Yeh nearly cosmic but cant lift up a building 

The thing that is stopping Genie are his limits.


----------



## Shadow050 (Jul 19, 2009)

isn't aizen invovled here?  hypnosis anyone?

aizen doesn't solo?
what about the gotei 13?
the espada?
ichigo?
the vizards?
yoroichi?
urahara?

i love kindom hearts and well as bleach... but i sense a LOT of bleach hatred on the first page of this thread lol.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I already said the Kido corps will use Kido on Genie.
> Post-released Genie cannot reverse ANY magic, stated by himself. Kido=Magic.
> I accept your concession Narcissus/Onomatopoea



First of all, stop referring to Ono and I as the same person.

Second of all, you're making a no limits fallacy by saying that some kido will work on Genie. Still no proof.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> First of all, stop referring to Ono and I as the same person.
> 
> Second of all, you're making a no limits fallacy by saying that some kido will work on Genie. Still no proof.



No I am using the equivalency rule. Genie cannot undo magic, even by weaklings. Kido = Magic.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2009)

Shadow050 said:


> isn't aizen invovled here?  hypnosis anyone?
> 
> aizen doesn't solo?
> what about the gotei 13?
> ...



The thing is Aizen has to release to use hynosis. There's also the part where Kingdom hearts has GODS LIKE FUCKING HADES WHO CAN KILL THEM ALL EFFORTLESSLY.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

Kido =/= magic. Not even with equivalence.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I already said the Kido corps will use Kido on Genie.
> Post-released Genie cannot reverse ANY magic, stated by himself. Kido=Magic.
> I accept your concession Narcissus/Onomatopoea



Kurt Zisa has an ability to stop people from casting spells.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

Shadow050 said:


> isn't aizen invovled here?  hypnosis anyone?
> 
> aizen doesn't solo?
> what about the gotei 13?
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

KH has immortal gods, reality warping genies, teleporters, and Org. XIII. 

The main character is someone who can stop time, can reflect attacks, can summon a fairy to give him constant regen, can warp instantly to his opponent, can continue to fight after transmutation, and more.

Sora can, Sora can, Sora can...
See where this is going?

Bleach doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell, which is where Hades will be sending them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Genie cannot blink or wish someone out of exitence. Watch Alladin again please. Genie cannot kill, or force someones will.



Somebody seems to have missed, the part in the game, where Alladin wishes for Genie to blink the heartless they were fighting out of existence...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## masterriku (Jul 20, 2009)

And so begins the spam of disney music I predict "your only second rate" will be next.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't be hatin' relevant Disney music.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> And so begins the spam of disney music I predict "your only second rate" will be next.



Ask and you shall receive.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyO44U2BQ4[/YOUTUBE]



Besides being an awesome song, Genie utterly destroys Jafar's body creates matter from nothing in this vid. It took a fully powered genie (Jafar) to bring down Genie. Bleach isn't doing anything.

Omega Level, you're only second rate. :ho


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyO44U2BQ4[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I conceed Narcissus/Onomatopoea. Post-release genie>>H2 Ichigo


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

Men cower, at the power, in my piiinky.
My thumb is number one on every list!

But if you're not convinced that I'm invincible, put me to the test! I'd love to lay this rivalry to reeeeeeeeeeeeeeest.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Men cower, at the power, in my piiinky.
> My thumb is number one on every list!
> 
> But if you're not convinced that I'm invincible, put me to the test! I'd love to lay this rivalry to reeeeeeeeeeeeeeest.



Waits for you Narcussus dupe account to post something similar after this


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I conceed Narcissus/Onomatopoea. Post-release genie>>H2 Ichigo



No Genie Jafar>H2 Ichigo, he'll be the teleporting Ichigo into the sun, Genie will be the transmuting him.

Edit: what ever gave you the idea that Ono and Narcissus are the same person.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

Here we have post-release Genie casually warping reality like there's no tomorrow. While singing, so we know he's good at multi-tasking.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Here we have post-release Genie casually warping reality like there's no tomorrow. While singing, so we know he's good at multi-tasking.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyO44U2BQ4[/YOUTUBE]



Am I the only one that noticed him dispelling multiple transmutation spells from Jafar with his one?

What happened to can't undo magic?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> All that nigh-cosmic power and he can't lift a palace



PLOT.INDUCED.STUPIDITY. 

It's the only reason Disney protagonists(in the movies anyway, except maybe Hercules, and Lilo and Stitch) win any fights.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2009)

OH MY GOD IS THIS STILL OPEN!? Sora crushes everyone to death with Gravity, there, happy!? Sora blitzes everyone with Master form, happy!? Sora stops and slashes, happy?? Sora just plain slashes, happy?? Come on you people, how many ways do the bleach characters have to die horribly before you realize, Sora just fuckin owns them all?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Am I the only one that noticed him dispelling multiple transmutation spells from Jafar with his one?
> 
> What happened to can't undo magic?



I think it's because no one believed Omega's trash in the first place.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I think it's because no one believed Omega's trash in the first place.



Where did that even come from in the first place, I don't see anything in the movies, that support that he can't effect other's magic, so unless he's talking about the series (which isn't cannon I believe) then he's completely wrong.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Am I the only one that noticed him dispelling multiple transmutation spells from Jafar with his one?
> 
> What happened to can't undo magic?



PIS!!!!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Where did that even come from in the first place, I don't see anything in the movies, that support that he can't effect other's magic, so unless he's talking about the series (which isn't cannon I believe) then he's completely wrong.



I honestly don't know either. And even if it came from the series, Genie has affected people's magic their as well, so it'd still be nothing more than garbage.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, seriously guys, Genie not lifting a castle PIS? Unless you have some counter-proof that post-release Genie SHOULD be able to do so, then it is not PIS. Also, him calling himself "nearly Cosmic" is not evidence, nearly cosmic would be about planetary level reality warping. Something not even PRE-RELEASE Genie has shown to do. 

Do not get me wrong, Genie would defeat any Bleach character pretty easily because he is hard to destroy even after the release(possibly immortal to conventional means?) and can transmute them with no trouble, but he is not as powerful as you are making him out to be.

Neither is Hades. Is Hades a "God?" Sure. But...That means...What? God is a title, nothing more. What the hell has he actually done? I cannot remember a single decent feat even from the movie, unless the TV show had something I am unaware of, he is nothing special.

But KH still easily wins. Gummi Ships, Sora, Rikku, Xemnas, Jafar, Chernabog, the list goes on.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Okay, seriously guys, Genie not lifting a castle PIS? Unless you have some counter-proof that post-release Genie SHOULD be able to do so, then it is not PIS. Also, him calling himself "nearly Cosmic" is not evidence, nearly cosmic would be about planetary level reality warping. Something not even PRE-RELEASE Genie has shown to do.
> 
> Do not get me wrong, Genie would defeat any Bleach character pretty easily because he is hard to destroy even after the release(possibly immortal to conventional means?) and can transmute them with no trouble, but he is not as powerful as you are making him out to be.
> 
> ...



Come Again? Or is Chernabog from the first game?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

WAIT YOU GAYZ, BLEACH CAN DO IT TOO


----------



## Bill G (Jul 20, 2009)

Guys.  Remember this thread in Bleach's next arc 

Why?  Why, Ichigo is going to beat Satan/Hades/whatever Japan calls him 

So, maybe it won't be a rape then? 

Or am I kidding myself?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Waits for you Narcussus dupe account to post something similar after this



The best way to see if someone is a dupe or not is to ask for PICS OR YOUR A DUPE


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2009)

Mayuri's bankai makes this a stalemate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Mayuri's bankai makes this a stalemate.



Not reall considering that I doubt characters like Hades, or Genie would be affected by poison.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2009)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Okay, seriously guys, Genie not lifting a castle PIS? Unless you have some counter-proof that post-release Genie SHOULD be able to do so, then it is not PIS. Also, him calling himself "nearly Cosmic" is not evidence, nearly cosmic would be about planetary level reality warping. Something not even PRE-RELEASE Genie has shown to do.



Jafar and Genie both showed the ability to casually warp reality. When he first became a genie Jafar was doin' shit like creating mini solar systems in his hands.

Even after being released, Genie retained enough power to do all kindsa shit by way of the warping of reality.

If you think someone who can do things like Genie and Jafar have done aren't so much as capable of lifting a single bloody castle and that they are further not as powerful as the balatantly are, then your standards of power are as ludicrous as Omega Level's.

What's next, you gonna tell me Jamie Braddock isn't a strong enough level reality warper to do stuff like that? How about Proteus? Franklin Richards? Sir James "Mad Jim" Jaspers? 




> Is Hades a "God?" Sure. But...That means...What? God is a title, nothing more. What the hell has he actually done? I cannot remember a single decent feat even from the movie, unless the TV show had something I am unaware of, he is nothing special.



Just off the top of my head. Immortality, selective intangibility, fire generation and control, teleportation both of himself and others, transmutation of such things as smoke into chains, likely some degree of superstrength, flight/levitation of an unknown quantity, etc.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 20, 2009)

Genie is the only quick win solution.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 20, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Jafar and Genie both showed the ability to casually warp reality. When he first became a genie Jafar was doin' shit like creating mini solar systems in his hands.
> 
> Even after being released, Genie retained enough power to do all kindsa shit by way of the warping of reality.
> 
> ...



First of all, there is no doubt in my mind Jafar or Genie before being released could lift a castle, that is not the issue, hell, Genie DID lift a palace before being released. Mini solar system? He was spinning balls of energy in his hands, they were clearly not even material if memory serves me right. Can you get the vid and show me? I could look it up myself, but I am REALLY lazy. 

What has post-released Genie done? Can you give me some feats from the TV series? If there is anything impressive, I will concede that Genie should be able to lift the palace.

Do not get me wrong, Jafar and Genie before the release could easily lift a castle, I am just unsure if after Genie's release if he could, although to be honest for the purpose of this thread it is irrelevant, no one in Bleach could lift a palace either.

I actually forgot about his selective intangibility. That would be a bitch to get through. I know Hades list of powers, but do we know to what extent? Also, the smoke to chains thing if memory is correct was his own smoke, that would be more akin to shapeshifting IMO.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 20, 2009)

Zexion just sucks Bleachverse into his book. GG Bleach


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> First of all, there is no doubt in my mind Jafar or Genie before being released could lift a castle, that is not the issue, hell, Genie DID lift a palace before being released. Mini solar system? He was spinning balls of energy in his hands, they were clearly not even material if memory serves me right. Can you get the vid and show me? I could look it up myself, but I am REALLY lazy.



Genie punched Pain and Panic from Agrabah to Greece, that's gotta be enough to show he can lift a palace.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 20, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Genie punched Pain and Panic from Agrabah to Greece, that's gotta be enough to show he can lift a palace.



If he did that, yeah, that discredits the unable to lift a castle thing I would think.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

258 Spoilers

3:15-ish

Curse my memory, not so much mini-solar systems it seems. Whether they were actual matter or just fancy energy balls. Idunno. Regardless.

0--0

As for Hades.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

pain and panic are lighter than air.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> If he did that, yeah, that discredits the unable to lift a castle thing I would think.



258 Spoilers

9:30 - 9:40



Omega Level said:


> pain and panic are lighter than air.



Basing this off what?

I mean the fact that they beat up Abu and caught Aladinn kinda disproves this.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> pain and panic are lighter than air.



Lol wut



Onomatopoeia said:


> 3:15-ish
> 
> Curse my memory, not so much mini-solar systems it seems. Whether they were actual matter or just fancy energy balls. Idunno. Regardless.
> 
> ...


----------



## masterriku (Jul 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Genie is the only quick win solution.



To bad it never ever ever works out that way because almost every KH thread goes past 5 pages.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 20, 2009)

Terra could probably solo.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

Didn't Hades burn down an entire forest after Meg told him about Hercules?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

For reasons I can not begin to fathom, this scene is going backwards, so the start of the scene is at the end of the video.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

KH wins /thread


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Ono.

And yes Omega, we reached that conclusion back on page one.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Thank you Ono.
> 
> And yes Omega, we reached that conclusion back on page one.



Exactly so why are people still putting salt in the wounds?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

Uh, you're the one who dragged this thing out with your argument against Genie.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Uh, you're the one who dragged this thing out with your argument against Genie.



I said KH would win regardless. I was just saying pre-released Genie is way stronger than post-release Genie.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2009)

You said Bleach would win long before you were forced to admit that it has no chance:



> Urahara being smarter than all KH characters, somehow gets in possesion of Jafar's lamp and uses it to wish the KH verse on a crumbling floating island on the event horizon.



And a truly earth-shattering argument that was. Alas, like so many great arguments, it failed to move the opposition.

And you weren't saying pre-released Genie is way stronger than post-release Genie. That part is obvious, there's no need to say it. What you were saying was that Genie is incapable of dealing with Bleach. Which is untrue.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You said Bleach would win long before you were forced to admit that it has no chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read post 37 please. 

I didn't say Genie was incapable I was saying bleach is capable of holding their own against him Narcissus.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

No, you said Bleach was capable of dealing with him through kido because Genie couldn't undo other people's magic.

And you really do know how to overuse a bad joke, don't you?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> No, you said Bleach was capable of dealing with him through kido because Genie couldn't undo other people's magic.
> 
> And you really do know how to overuse a bad joke, don't you?



So Genie = KHverse? Onomatopoea you're smarter than that.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 21, 2009)

What is Xenmas best feat?

Also, after watching those Jafar/Genies vids, DBZ verse cant even beat that.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 21, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> What is Xenmas best feat?



Being stronger than everyone else that exists in the Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a question about that.

I have not seen where it was stated, so did that mean every character in KH that appeared thus far, or simply any character period?

Cause I find it hard to believe part of KH's power would make him above the more recently introduced Master Xehanort, who seems to command the full power of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2009)

> Also, after watching those Jafar/Genies vids, DBZ verse cant even beat that.



You mean you thought they could? 



> I have not seen where it was stated, so did that mean every character in KH that appeared thus far, or simply any character period?



My guess is that they meant the characters that had been shown thus far.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 21, 2009)

I never really looked into the disney feats. I always jut watched those movies for fun. But now that you post those vids, I actually see what those characters were capable of.

Oh yeah and what does it mean to have full power of Kingdom hearts?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 21, 2009)

Unclear, but Xemnas became much more powerful after receiving a portion of it.

Master Xehanort I believe possesses the entire thing.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 21, 2009)

So I guess since we dont know the limits to his ability, we just place him one tier above Sora/Riku since it took both of them to beat him?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> What is Xenmas best feat?
> 
> Also, after watching those Jafar/Genies vids, DBZ verse cant even beat that.



Word of God says he's the strongest person in his verse, so take that as you will.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 21, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> So I guess since we dont know the limits to his ability, we just place him one tier above Sora/Riku since it took both of them to beat him?



Yeah I guess...


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2009)

prolly should have limited to kh original characters


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

Gecka said:


> prolly should have limited to kh original characters



Still would be rape, Sora just stops time, and kills them all at his leisure, and that's even before getting into what Organization XIII will do.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 21, 2009)

Sora cannot freeze them all.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he can spam stopga.


----------



## Trism (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh wow, I only just saw this thread. 

The forces of Disney, Final Fantasy, and original KH characters would be overkill for Bleach.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 21, 2009)

Xemnas absorbs Kingdom Hearts, teams up with Genie Jafar and Regular Genie, and they stomp their way through Bleach.
Meanwhile, Sora invites every other KH character round for tea and biscuits.


----------



## Adam sucks (May 24, 2013)

Xemnas flicks wrist and says "You are not worth my time worms." and lasers rain down from the atmoshpere catching everyone off guard and all Oranization members CoD out of there and the world is destroyed and everyone is dead the Organization celebrates and rules all existance. The End


----------



## ironherc (May 24, 2013)

dude, necro threads are not allowed


----------



## Adam sucks (May 24, 2013)

Kido and Magic have are completely different one uses spiritual energy the other uses something else so O13 is invincible to all bleach jerks I just read this on page 4 and was offended by the stupidity


----------



## Fenrir (May 24, 2013)

Don't necro threads for fuck's sake.

Half of the 'stupidity' on page 4 (not gonna bother reading it) is from people who don't even post around these parts anymore. Not to mention the stats for the characters since back then have drastically changed anyway.

If you want a KH vs Bleach thread, make a new one. Don't necro dead-ass threads like this.


----------

